# New member, new smoking addict.



## Granny Clouds (Nov 2, 2018)

I got my first smoker in September. It was a tiny Little Chief. Great little smoker, but way, way too small. So, in October, I gritted my teeth and got a Masterbuilt 40 inch smoker, complete with electronic controls and a remote. This baby is sweet. I am still kind of insecure about recipes, times and temperatures, but hey, it's only a couple of weeks old. 

My name is Carol, although my user name is Granny Clouds, because I am the oldest competitive vaper in North Carolina. Yes, I have many interests. 

I am married to a curmudgeon, but he is my curmudgeon. I have a senior Great Dane that I've raised from a puppy, so she is spoiled rotten. By the way, she loves smoked meat, and has to go out to check the smoker with me every time I do anything.

Thanks for accepting me and I will apologize in advance for multiple beginner questions.


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 2, 2018)

Carol,
Welcome from VA.  Send us all the questions you have, we love answering them.  Remember to take photos of your successes and failures to share with us because " no pictures it didn't happen!"
Again, welcome.
Teddy


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 2, 2018)

Welcome to SMF, and congrats on the new smoker. Although I do my smoking in a WSM, there are a lot of people on this forum using Masterbuilts. You’ll be up and running in no time.


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you. I've used it a couple of times already. Tonight, rib eye steaks. I like to think big. 

What is a WSM?


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 2, 2018)

pit of despair said:


> Carol,
> Welcome from VA.  Send us all the questions you have, we love answering them.  Remember to take photos of your successes and failures to share with us because " no pictures it didn't happen!"
> Again, welcome.
> Teddy




I guess I need to find my cell phone charging cord, then. :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2018)

Welcome aboard!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Braz (Nov 2, 2018)

Welcome. WSM is a Weber Smoky Mountain, a smoker based on the Weber kettle charcoal grill.

What on earth is a "competitive vaper?" Vape smoking against the clock?


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 2, 2018)

Braz said:


> Welcome. WSM is a Weber Smoky Mountain, a smoker based on the Weber kettle charcoal grill.
> 
> What on earth is a "competitive vaper?" Vape smoking against the clock?




No, actually, it's competition to see who can blow the densest, longest cloud. There is also trick competitions (I don't do tricks).


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 2, 2018)

Welcome, Carol, to our little corner of the web. Congratulations on your new smoker, I'm certain you will get over your initial "insecurity" and start turning out some amazing smoked treats (and as mentioned, don't forget to send pictures). 



Granny Clouds said:


> I am the oldest competitive vaper



Like Braz, I'm curious what that is.

Again, welcome.


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 2, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Welcome, Carol, to our little corner of the web. Congratulations on your new smoker, I'm certain you will get over your initial "insecurity" and start turning out some amazing smoked treats (and as mentioned, don't forget to send pictures).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Vape Competition is interesting. We get together at various vape shops and vape conventions and compete to see who can create the densest, longest clouds. Winner usually wins new mods (for vaping) and frequently, cash. 

There are also trick competitions, where people show off the cool things that can do, far beyond your normal "smoke" ring. Again, prizes are mods and/or money.

I've been competing for about 3 years. I've never won a single competition, but I generally bring cookies, hilarity and a unique perspective. Most of the competitors are young and male. It always confuses them when they have to go up against Granny Clouds and one of my monster mods. They just don't expect that out of a senior citizen.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Nov 3, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana! Glad to have you join. Everyone here is eager to help. Ask any question you want to. Everyone has to start somewhere!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. As you've seen we're a friendly bunch that's always willing to help. I don't vape but can shoot a smoke ring thru another smoke ring and do cheerio's - with a cigarette or cigar of course. 

Chris


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 3, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Welcome to the forum. As you've seen we're a friendly bunch that's always willing to help. I don't vape but can shoot a smoke ring thru another smoke ring and do cheerio's - with a cigarette or cigar of course.
> 
> Chris



Cool about the smoke rings, but... can you make a jelly fish?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2018)

Welcome glad to have you on board lot of great guys and gals on here with tons of info. Just ask the question and somebody wi be a,omg to give you an answer. Practice makes perfect in this game.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

Granny Clouds said:


> Cool about the smoke rings, but... can you make a jelly fish?



Probably not since I'm don't know what it is.

Chris


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 3, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Probably not since I'm don't know what it is.
> 
> Chris



Here is a video of some trick vapers doing their thing. You'll see the jellyfish several times.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow. Now I know what the jellyfish is. My AIO doesn’t produce enough vapor to even try that.


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 3, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Wow. Now I know what the jellyfish is. My AIO doesn’t produce enough vapor to even try that.


 Would you like to see a picture of my "little" mod? It's the smallest one I use.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 3, 2018)

I just never could get into mods.  Being a former smoker, I like to pull on my vape.  I tried a friend's mod and about choked.


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 3, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I just never could get into mods.  Being a former smoker, I like to pull on my vape.  I tried a friend's mod and about choked.




I'm a former smoker. I had to learn a LOT when I started vaping. First, you are going to choke. You are going to cough. You are going to be sure that little and not so little pieces of your lungs are exiting your body. Perfectly normal. It's actually the glycerin breaking up a lot of the tar deposits in your lungs. Second, there is a whole different way to draw on a vape than on a cigarette, and learning it can be quite interesting. I've been vaping now for 4 years, 6 monhts and 3 days. How do I know this? I picked the 1st of June to quit smoking so that I could easily figure it out, as I am not a math person.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2018)

cool video had no idea there was a competition on such a thing.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

Ok after viewing that video, my smoke rings and cheerios only qualify me for remedial vape tricks 101. 

Chris


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 6, 2018)

The chuck roast that just came out of the smoker. 5 hours at 225, maple chips (it's all I currently have) and apple juice in the drip pan (because I didn't think that tomato juice or cranberry-black cherry would do any favors). It smells heavenly. It's holding in the oven while the vegetable kabobs finish smoking and the potatoes boil on the stove.


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 6, 2018)

The vegetable kabobs and the half of a tomato that I smoked for The Spousal Unit.


----------



## Braz (Nov 6, 2018)

Looks like you are killin' it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 6, 2018)

looks great.

Warren


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 6, 2018)

Well, the meat was spot on perfect. The vegetables, on the other hand, were still a bit crisp. I smoked them for 2 hours at 225.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 26, 2020)

Welcome Granny from Sunny Arizona!

You are going to fit right in.

Nice job so far.

Like!

John


----------



## JC in GB (May 29, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------

